# 2,300-acres private farm for lease in Wilkes Co.



## GottaGetOutdoors (May 18, 2014)

2,300-acre lease in Wilkes County limited to 8 serious trophy hunters. We secured a long-term lease on this beautiful property in Wilkes County. Land cover is a mix of mature hardwoods, mature pine-hardwood mixed stands, planted pine, and a hay field. Lodge is a 4BR brick house.

Members will enjoy year round recreation between deer, turkey, hogs, and small game. This area is known for producing 140-160 class bucks with an occasional 170 class. The farm is managed by a professional wildlife biologist. 

Limited to 8 members. Dues are $3500 per member and covers lease, liability, lodge, and planting fall food plots. This is a rare property and we are forming the opposite of a typical hunting club. Most clubs have too many members, are overrun with guests, overpressure the land, and kill more game than the land can support. Our farm is all about max quality hunting and minimum pressure.  

The farm is managed for mature trophy bucks. Neighboring landowners follow similar program. This kind of premium quality hunting is not cheap and it's not for everybody. But we aren't looking for just anybody. We are looking for top quality sportsmen who also want prime land and only a few members.


----------



## jeffchafin88@yahoo.com (Sep 8, 2014)

912-210-7204 plz call i am interested in your club


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2014)

wish I had the money, would love to be a part of it!


----------



## Marco50 (Sep 19, 2014)

How Do I get in touch to discuss?


----------



## JackGesswein (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you still have openings in your club?  I'm very interested, and able to view property and pay dues immediately.  Please contact Jack at 561-352-0495 or by e-mail at  jag040647@aol.com. You have exactly what I am looking for.  Hope to hear from you.

           Jack


----------



## deerhunter33 (Jan 28, 2015)

please call ed @ 770-412-2311--very interested--money in hand


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 28, 2015)

Are there slots available?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 4, 2015)

This guy must not want anyone to contact him.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 4, 2015)

The original post was from May. Why don't people just send a PM instead of bringing up an 8 month old post?


----------



## BigCountry19 (Feb 22, 2015)

*openings for 2015?*

Would like to join.  BigCountry.Tony@gmail.com
404-451-8038  Tony Richards
I'm a retired air-traffic controller who hasn't deer hunted Georgia in 13 years.  I hunt archery in Illinois, and now I would like to hunt Georgia again.  I prefer trophy hunting.  This property sounds great.  Please let me know ifthere are any openings.


----------

